# Manchester Dogs' Home FUN DOG SHOW



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

Sunday 3rd July - Fun Dog Show at Friends Of King George V Playing Fields, Wellington Road, Ashton-Under-Lyne, Lancs OL6 0ZQ. The Dogs' Home will be holding a Fun Dog Show on the day with pre-registration taking place between 11.00am-1.00pm the Fun Dog Show will start from 1.00pm - 4.00pm. Most Handsome Male, Prettiest Bitch, Best Pedigree, Best Crossbreed, Sweetest OAP, Cutest Puppy, Dog Most Like Owner. Winners of each class will automatically be entered into Best in Show. There will be a charge of £1 per class. *PLEASE NOTE: There won't be any parking available inside the Park, however members of the public coming to the event will be able to find parking in the following places - Ladbrooke Road (top) along Alexander Road (Bridal Garden entrance) Union Road and Beoufort Road and adjacent side streets. There is usually parking spaces outside the factory (off union Road) as it is closed on a Sunday although parking at the factory would be at "OWNERS RISK". Also it is only five minutes walk from the main car parks (off Henrietta Street). Sorry for any inconvenience this may cause for anyone concerned, it is a case of "first come, first parked". Any further information will appear here.

MO


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh now this sounds interesting and lots of fun :w00t:
Might see if i can nip down


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

across the road from my house  

i'll be there


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I would but I'm not aiming to get up north till 2pm


----------

